# UFN 81: 'DIllashaw vs Cruz' Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Event*: UFC Fight Night 81: "Dillashaw vs. Cruz"
*Date*: Sun., Jan. 17, 2016 on FOX Sports 1
*Location*: TD Garden in Boston, Massachusetts

*FOX Sports 1 Main Event:*

135 lbs.: UFC Bantamweight Champion TJ Dillashaw vs. Dominick Cruz


*FOX Sports 1 Main Card (10 p.m. ET):*

155 lbs.: Eddie Alvarez vs. Anthony Pettis
265 lbs.: Travis Browne vs. Matt Mitrione
155 lbs.: Ross Pearson vs. Francisco Trinaldo​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Browne and Mitrione is the one to watch here. A lot have it as Browne but I reckon Mitrione is one of the more underrated fighters in the UFC.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hard to cap a guy who has hardly fought in 3 years. But an at his best cruz beats Dill I beleieve. Will he still have the same pep in his step...not sure. He might have changed much of his style for all we know. 

Ill take both dogs. Cruz and meathead. 

Cruz by UD and Meathead by 1st rd KO.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Loving the card, going to watch this live with a bunch of friends and beers, gonna be fun!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This card is the shit and I'm knee deep in it. Going to the bar to watch with friends who like the sport and can only do it on free tv event shows like this one that is going all out.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Pulling for Cruz and Pettis here. On a side note, is it me or T.J looks scared/constipated?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Meh about Travis and Mitrione I feel both guys are overrated and don't really care about either of them. 

I'm really interested in Pettis vs Alvarez this fight is going to affect each guys career in such a big way. Pettis will either take his place as a former champion and obvious contender or Alvarez will take his shine and prove he is more than a middle of the road fighter in the UFC. So much on the line in a fight like this!

TJ and Dilishaw is awesome too. I find it hard to pick against Dillishaw considering Cruz has been out with injuries for so damn long. If Dominick even makes the fight competitive thats a positive in my book and he will be seen in a positive light given all the time he was off. This is like the former "New Breed" style fighter against the even moreso "New Breed" style fighter. Very interesting fight!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Let's do this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Great Main Card for a UFN event.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pearson looking absolutely terrible, impressed with Trinaldo's workrate.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That was a good back and forth, not sure who got it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I had Trinaldo taking all 3, Pearson had nothing, didn't do any cutting off the cage even though Trinaldo only seemed to circle left...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

That was a frustrating fight to watch. Can't believe how badly Pearson sucked at cutting off the cage. Then there's Trinaldo tagging Ross good, and then just backing off for a reset instead of following up with a combo. So many missed opportunities.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully tonight is a good night to be a Mitrione fan


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mitrione letting Browne get comfortable in there, wish he'd pressure more.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice eye pokes.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, looks like someone's been training with Jon Jones.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

M.C said:


> Nice eye pokes.


And we know where those fingers have been too...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Gross! Bad Liza!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Those eyepokes have really thrown Mitrione off, all technique out of the window.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, the kicks to the body slowed him some as well. All around a rough fight for him, without the eye pokes it might have been better, having the fight stopped twice because of that can screw up your pace and frustrate you. He was doing well before them.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That fight was bullshit.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This is not the face of a man who's been in a fair fight, 12-6 elbows, eye pokes, punches to the back of the head?....


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like the face of a man who is about to commit a murder.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully out of disgust, Ronda will punish him by not giving any Browne love tonight.

(yeah...I went there!)


Just realized, we're not gonna hear the end of this win from Edmond! ugh...


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't understand why they picked the coaches they picked for the new season of TUF. The girl doesn't even speak decent English.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn this looked nasty too, Mitrione also had a dislocated shoulder at one point too.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope this is a good fight, these two guys usually put on good shows.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kinda pulling for Alvarez here


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Going a lot like the Melendez fight so far.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Kinda pulling for Alvarez here


You know that I can ban mods, right?


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

Heart says Alvarez, head says Pettis. I think Alvarez always comes up short, and Pettis is a little overrated. I'd love to see Pettis vs McGregor depending on the outcome of this fight and McGregor vs RDA.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Problem with Alverez is he doesn't transition between striking & grappling nearly as well as RDA. Pettis is starting to get some momentum.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Alvarez is slowing down now.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I want Pettis to win because I want Pettis vs. Conor.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hope this picks up, the Prelims look like UFC 194 in comparison to the Main Card...


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

That put me to sleep.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

Man, that was terrible.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Meh, lame. Boring fight. I hope Cruz and TJ save this card, it's been shit.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

After this loss is officially when Pettis starts his career as a journeyman. I'm calling it now, you can't just lose to Guida and Alvarez and expect to ever be a champion again. Pettis now transitions into Kenny Florian mode.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Like Dana would say: No one is screaming for Eddie Alvarez to get a title shot after that. That was closer to the Clay Guida playbook than RDA's.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Split decision sounds about right. No idea who won the first, don't care either with how much it sucked, 2nd to Pettis, 3rd to Alverez.

Thoughts. Pettis still kinda sucks at getting off the cage, he only circles one way so all Eddie had to do was keep hitting him with the body kick. Wish he'd follow up on it more, body kick, then punch combos instead of kicking, backing off, then going for a takedown. Ugly fight, but it does show where both fighters have a bunch of holes in their game.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

Here comes the little snake in the grass


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

This fight should be good, hopefully a lot of action. Let's go Cruz.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

If Cruz wins I will be shocked.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Inb4 they dance around each other for 5 rounds. 

But seriously I hope this is awesome.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Inb4 they dance around each other for 5 rounds.
> 
> But seriously I hope this is awesome.


Lol yeah that's a strong possibility for sure. I hope not though.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

10-9 cruz... close though


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

edlavis88 said:


> 10-9 cruz... close though


Agreed. Cruz can keep this up he just doesn't want to get caught.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Vintage Cruz so far, doesn't look like he's lost a step. Several close calls though, he's gotta be careful.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

2 rounds for Cruz.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I got it 20-18 Cruz. Close tho I thought the 2nd was clear.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

aerius said:


> Vintage Cruz so far, doesn't look like he's lost a step.


Nah he looks a little more lackluster, but TJ is no slouch. TJ looks like he's going to fade more quickly than Cruz though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I gave the first to TJ. Even striking, TJ more aggressive. 2nd definitely to Cruz.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm already surprised. If Dominick keeps this up, he's the greatest bantamweight of all time.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

well its either 2-1 or 3-0 Cruz, TJ needs a finish or a big 2 rounds at least.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

TJ has nothing for him. Cruz out striking him, and taking him down.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

I got Cruz winning all 3 rounds, these last two will determine everything though in the eyes of the judges IMO. It feels like TJ is just throwing everything so he comes off as more aggressive, but in reality he's just getting picked apart and schooled.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ape said:


> I got Cruz winning all 3 rounds, these last two will determine everything though in the eyes of the judges IMO. It feels like TJ is just throwing everything so he comes off as more aggressive, but in reality he's just getting picked apart and schooled.


The first round they landed basically equal but TJ had control of the octagon for the bulk of the round.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Better round for TJ. Still think he is down 3-1. That leg kick definitely hurt Cruz.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea that leg kick has me a little worried


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TJ needs to possibly finish.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I gave TJ 1 and 5, Cruz 2 and 3 for sure. I think it comes down to who got the 4th.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gotta go with 48-47 Cruz.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I got Cruz winning. 48-47


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

I think Dillashaw wins by being the champ, but I don't think he won this fight.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Tough fight. Could see it 3-2 either way.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

I think Cruz has this. I think this was the best fight on the card.

interesting, when Cruz was talking to Dana he pointed at his left foot and limped a bit ...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cruz 48-47, maybe 49-46 but who knows TJ might win a split decision.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Disturbing haw much Rogan was nut hugging the champ in the 5th round.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Cruz limping badly after the fight, hope he doesn't have yet another blown knee.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

3-2 for Cruz IMO. I want to see a rematch tho.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cruz may have done his knee again! Hobbling all over the place. Bet Dana is hoping for a TJ decision now!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Either way we get to look forward to the "Insert fighter here got robbed" threads.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I've got it 48-47 Cruz.

And I loved the fight, though I understand if it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd say 48-47 Cruz. Certainly close but I don't see 3 rounds for Dillashaw there. Cruz or draw.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Wooo, exactly as I had it. Glad he won, great fight.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

AAAND NEWWWW! Good for him man, GOAT in that division.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

And new wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Funny how Cruz was shaking and barely walking but then walked perfectly once the decision came in.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

They say you gotta BEAT the Champ. And TJ never beat the champ to get that belt. So I like the decision. Greatest bantamweight of all time man. He has to be.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL 49-46 Cruz and 49-46 Dillashaw?! I felt sure it would 48-47 either way


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes!!


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't know how anyone gave TJ 4 ******* rounds. But I also didn't see Cruz winning 4 either.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

So one judge had it 49-46 TJ and one had it 49-46 Cruz what the shit is that?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Close fight. I thought TJ won by winning rounds 1, 4, & 5. But you can't really complain.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

How the hell do you give TJ 4 rounds there? I can see mayyyybe 48-47 Dillashaw, I don't think so but close enough fight that I can see it. 49-46 TJ, wtf.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HorsepoweR said:


> Don't know how anyone have TJ 4 ******* rounds. But I also didn't see Cruz winning 4 either.


Yeah the 49-46 had me scratching my head.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

This dude said "Kenny Florian for copying and pasting" hahahahaha


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Glad I stayed up for the fight. Really fun to watch.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wtf... The scorecards are so ****ed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Scoring was odd, but at least the right guy won.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

The judging is a joke even when the scoring should be obvious. They'd be better off letting me judge while watching on my tv lol.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad Cruz was, was a joy to watch. Should've put more money on him.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought it was 48-47 Cruz, but man, some of those rounds were damn close. Wrestling & takedowns won it for Cruz though, and it still amazes me how his style can look so awkward yet be so effective.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea what's up with the VBookie?.. Does someone have to approve the payouts or what?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I can see 3-2 either way, Cruz got 2-3, TJ 4-5. First was close, deciding round.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I can see 3-2 either way, Cruz got 2-3, TJ 4-5. First was close, deciding round.


Exactly how i saw it. If I had to give it Id go 10 10 forst draw. I lean dill slightly if I really had to choose.

Good fight.

Sure Dana isnt that thrilled. He wanted the faber dill soap opera fight. If they do cruz mighty mouse on say ufc 200....they could do dill faber I guess as well. But im sure dana wanted it a title fight main event.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Before I say this, I'd like to fully admit I'm very Dominick Cruz biased.





However, I don't think the fight was as close as some people are making it out. I saw A LOT of Dillashaw swinging for the fences and standing flat footed while Dominick landed counter punches. He took Dillashaw down with relative ease when he's never been taken down ever in any of his UFC fights and he made a guy who absolutely destroyed Barao twice, look pretty average.

I don't think it was a BLOW OUT, I also don't think it was "razor thin" as Dana White called it.

Also, Sal D'Amato called it 49-46, Dillashaw? Must've been a different fight than I watched.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Before I say this, I'd like to fully admit I'm very Dominick Cruz biased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell a ghost!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Holy hell a ghost!


A ghost? Was that who Dillashaw was swinging at all night?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> A ghost? Was that who Dillashaw was swinging at all night?


Hell might have been!

How ya been buddy?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Hell might have been!
> 
> How ya been buddy?


I've been up and I've been down. Overall, I can't say I've been bad 

I hope you're doing great yourself.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh I'd also like to throw in my irrelevant opinion that I think Ross Pearson won his fight.

That is all.


----------



## Sandi (Jan 18, 2016)

*The black haired woman*

Anybody know who that hot black haired woman with the sexy outfit standing with Cruz's family in the ring is?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Really close fight. Glad Cruz won, but I think I'm happier that TJ lost.

Who saw Meatheads eye. God damn that gnarly.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Team Alpha Male after party -


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought TJ had it 3-2. weird that two judges went 49-46 opposite ways....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That Pettis fight was painful to watch, painful to watch in that even a guy like Alvarez can walk you down and wrestle you for a decision. Its painful because when out in the open Pettis schools anyone in the division, no exceptions... being that good in one place while that weak in another is a tragedy. 

He should move camps, not because Duke Roufus doesn't run a good camp, but because Pettis' flaw... that RDA only further exposed where as many people could already see it, has still not been improved in any way. Maybe not even a permanent move, just a serious knowledge gaining trip before his next fight. Pettis is too good to be having fights like this.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually had it as a split for DC only because I felt he landed the more significant shots + takedowns even though it didn't really do much. Dillashaw whiffed A LOT even though he was the aggressor. 

Overall great fight, but I felt as a former champion he would put on a more dominant performance. Even though I wanted to see DC win, lets face it, it could have gone either way. 

I now wonder what TJ is going to do now that he's no longer the champion. I bet he's going to learn real quick who his 'friends' are...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I actually had it as a split for DC only because I felt he landed the more significant shots + takedowns even though it didn't really do much. Dillashaw whiffed A LOT even though he was the aggressor.
> 
> Overall great fight, but I felt as a former champion he would put on a more dominant performance. Even though I wanted to see DC win, lets face it, it could have gone either way.
> 
> I now wonder what TJ is going to do now that he's no longer the champion. I bet he's going to learn real quick who his 'friends' are...


How did you personally score it a split?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> That Pettis fight was painful to watch, painful to watch in that even a guy like Alvarez can walk you down and wrestle you for a decision. Its painful because when out in the open Pettis schools anyone in the division, no exceptions... being that good in one place while that weak in another is a tragedy.
> 
> He should move camps, not because Duke Roufus doesn't run a good camp, but because Pettis' flaw... that RDA only further exposed where as many people could already see it, has still not been improved in anyway. Maybe not even a permanent move, just a serious knowledge gaining trip before his next fight. Pettis is too good to be having fights like this.


I find myself getting unusually frustrated while watching fighters holding Pettis down... it feels like the true losers are the fans. We Pettis fighters we're either going to see some flashy a$s striking or 15 minutes of Pettis sprawled out against the fence digging for underhooks. 

I get Eddie's strategy... but I don't want to hear anything from him in the future about his pay and why Conor makes more than him. 

I have always disliked Cruz and have liked Dillshaw. However recently it seems like a loss would be good for Dillshaw. That and it's really hard to root against someone who has been through what Cruz has been through. 

Dude said he tore something in his foot... I wonder how much longer he's going to keep doing this for. Honestly, he seems really fragile and maybe needs to start thinking about the rest of his life.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw it like some others, the first being the deciding round. I personally gave it to TJ, but it was close and a good fight.

So who do you think TJ will have fight for the interim title fight, while we wait 2 years for Cruz to heal. :thumb03:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I find myself getting unusually frustrated while watching fighters holding Pettis down... it feels like the true losers are the fans. We Pettis fighters we're either going to see some flashy a$s striking or 15 minutes of Pettis sprawled out against the fence digging for underhooks.
> 
> I get Eddie's strategy... but I don't want to hear anything from him in the future about his pay and why Conor makes more than him.
> 
> ...



Do you think TJ has regressed technically? Because who ever thought it was a good idea to lunge in with single punches and throw obvious naked head kicks needs re-educating. it in the 2nd fight with Barao, TJ's little stepping movements, poise,timing and just his defensive responsibility seem to have regressed from that first Barao fight.

The way he was calmly and patiently waiting right in front of Barao, waiting for him to make mistakes seems a world away from the TJ who was just charging forward last night and in their 2nd fight.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Do you think TJ has regressed technically? Because who ever thought it was a good idea to lunge in with single punches and throw obvious naked head kicks needs re-educating. it in the 2nd fight with Barao, TJ's little stepping movements, poise,timing and just his defensive responsibility seem to have regressed from that first Barao fight.
> 
> The way he was calmly and patiently waiting right in front of Barao, waiting for him to make mistakes seems a world away from the TJ who was just charging forward last night and in their 2nd fight.


TJ definitely shit the bed last night. Cruz has been doing this for a long time. It's ingrained into his being. TJ has only recently (in the last couple of years) learned footwork and actual technical striking. 

It doesn't surprise me in the least that TJ broke form first. Joe actually made a decent point in the fight. He said 'you almost have to accept the fact that you're not going to KO Cruz'. If TJ had fought like he wasn't trying to 'one hitter' him, he might have actually won that fight. 

Through the build up Dillshaw said he was the finisher.. basically setting a trap for himself before he even started the fight.

What he did to Barao was beautiful and the finish came because of it. If TJ is going to ever beat Cruz, he needs to go back to that. He needs to stay patient, let his combos go, and let the finish materialize. He didn't beat Barao head hunting and he sure as shit will never beat Cruz decisively that way.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Cruz vs TJ was an amazing fight. I'm glad Cruz won but TJ could have easily got that nod. I want to see that fight again asap and it should happen since that division is complete garbage.

Alvarez should have to fight Khabib for that Jon Fitch like performance he put on. Fights like that make fans quit watching. How long can you just hold a man against a fence and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Cruz vs TJ was an amazing fight. I'm glad Cruz won but TJ could have easily got that nod. I want to see that fight again asap and it should happen since that division is complete garbage.
> 
> Alvarez should have to fight Khabib for that Jon Fitch like performance he put on. Fights like that make fans quit watching. How long can you just hold a man against a fence and do absolutely nothing.


I have yet to cheer for RDA in a fight... but if Alvarez gets the title shot... I'm hoping for RDA's best performance to date. :fight09:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Alvarez should have to fight Khabib for that Jon Fitch like performance he put on. Fights like that make fans quit watching. How long can you just hold a man against a fence and do absolutely nothing.


Because I have young kid, I never get to see the live events because they are on too late for me to deal with said kid the next morning.

But one of the benefits of watching the next day is that I can just fast forward through that crap.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Spite said:


> Because I have young kid, I never get to see the live events because they are on too late for me to deal with said kid the next morning.
> 
> But one of the benefits of watching the next day is that I can just fast forward through that crap.


I love recording the fights so I can literally FF through everything but the fights themselves. Then if you have a total snoozer... I usually watch it on FF x1 to speed it up some.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

My prediction before the fight:-

TJ and Cruz are both fairly inaccurate with their hands. TJ's boxing gets MUCH better once he gets a bit of confidence. I thought TJ takes the centre of the cage, lands a few leg kicks and body kicks to take the early rounds, then starts putting his hands on Cruz.

The annoying thing? That absolutely would have worked. Instead, Dillishaw was throwing his hardest punches, head kicks only and was tired in the 2nd round. He started doing it in the 4th and it changed everything.


I had it 3-2 Cruz. First two fairly clearly Cruz, third one edged Cruz, last two VERY clearly Dillishaw.

Judge Tony Weeks scored it Round 1 TJ, round 2, 3, 4 and 5 Cruz. You hard that right.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> TJ definitely shit the bed last night. Cruz has been doing this for a long time. It's ingrained into his being. TJ has only recently (in the last couple of years) learned footwork and actual technical striking.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me in the least that TJ broke form first. Joe actually made a decent point in the fight. He said 'you almost have to accept the fact that you're not going to KO Cruz'. If TJ had fought like he wasn't trying to 'one hitter' him, he might have actually won that fight.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think Cruz knew this to an extent, hence his verbal barbs at Dillashaw before the fight to get him angry and have him play into his own "power" style. Cruz is great, but I do think TJ is good enough to beat him, he just needs implement a consistent strategy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> That Pettis fight was painful to watch, painful to watch in that even a guy like Alvarez can walk you down and wrestle you for a decision. Its painful because when out in the open Pettis schools anyone in the division, no exceptions... being that good in one place while that weak in another is a tragedy.
> 
> He should move camps, not because Duke Roufus doesn't run a good camp, but because Pettis' flaw... that RDA only further exposed where as many people could already see it, has still not been improved in any way. Maybe not even a permanent move, just a serious knowledge gaining trip before his next fight. Pettis is too good to be having fights like this.


Wow we both came away with almost the exact same thoughts after these fights. I was telling my buddy that the Pettis fight was bad and frustrating. And I blame Pettis. Pettis at this stage should not being getting Clay Guida'd.....especially by a guy who isn't the most traditional of grapplers. I am no fan of how Alvarez fought but I can understand the value of a win at this point for him....he has taken a lot of shots and put on a lot of good fights.....so it is what it is there. But Pettis, as good as he is, needs to be able to get Alvarez off him and light him up. Pettis showed no urgency in getting the win. His striking and BJJ game is so explosive and exciting....but his personality and emotion really lacks. I know he was grateful for winning the title, but all these other guys seem to want it more in the cage. It was a shame to see Pettis not better than that.

I went into the fight looking at the odds and nodding my head like Pettis is going to win this one way or another. He seemed to more or less let Alvarez steal that fight from him.

Alvarez after the fight said meh to Khabib callout saying he wants a shot at title. Helwani then said well LW belt is being defended March 5th.....Alvarez is like yea it is but I am willing to wait. Now I like Eddie, and I see his point of view.....but all I could do is laugh because he is in no position to leverage after that fight hahaha. But I get his point of view there. They should do Diaz vs. Alvarez.

Also F Khabib, all he does is call guys out from his couch laid up with injury. The guy is annoying.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought we saw two quitters throughout the night too.

Daron Cruickshank, me ShipRower and Hixxy had 2-0 up but when he sat down in his corner, he looks tired and like he didn't want to be there anymore. He went out in that next round and handed the finish to Felder. He quit when he got eyepoked not long ago, not even accepting the time and saying in a not painted voice "No sir I can't see". Wait 5 minutes and see then, don't jump the gun ffs.

And speaking of eye pokes, Matt Mitrione. I feel for the guy cause I thought he'd win and he had that style perfectly. He was hurting Browne the second time when it happened too. But he almost said "I was hurting him and got eyepoked, there's my excuse" and just couldn't muster enough anymore. After the break from the second poke, Mitrione did absolutely nothing. He was dejected even coming out and didn't fight like he needed the win. A shame for the lad cause he's probably cost himself a good chunk of money with it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Eddie is one of the most explosive fighters ever, he's a mini Robbie lawler. 

He loses and he gets the ax, so he fights to win and now he's a piece of shit?

MMA is full of fair weathered fans, you want this crap to change? Stop listening to morons like Jordan "lets make it a sport" Breen. 

The "damage is not the deciding factor" idiots they're like MMA hardliner liberals, lol. 

Blame the UFC for not installing a mechanism to deal w stalling when they went to timed rounds.

Blame the fans for bitching on forums and doing nothing else. 

But withhold judgment on Eddie, he's just a dude trying to make rent and feed his kids. Big paydays might be worth a little brain damage, crumbs from the UFC's table are not, Especially at this point in his career. 

If he doesn't make a stash now he'll be flipping burgers latter.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Eddie is one of the most explosive fighters ever, he's a mini Robbie lawler.
> 
> He loses and he gets the ax, so he fights to win and now he's a piece of shit?
> 
> ...


Eddie can fight however the hell he wants to fight... and it's my right to not find it entertaining.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3n194h_forgive-me-for-my-mean-words-dominick-cruz_sport

Cruz owning the little boy )


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was pumped Cruz won. I don't normally like Cruz, but I came to really dislike Dillashaw, so it was a good night.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But I get his point of view there. They should do Diaz vs. Alvarez.


I agree with the rest. I like this fight, mostly because i would be giving Diaz a good chance to win... over 5 rounds i would be near 100% he would win. 

I hear Pettis is wanting to jump back in and get another fight soon... which i think is a bad idea on his part, but if he is dead set on doing that, Diaz-Pettis would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I was pumped Cruz won. I don't normally like Cruz, but I came to really dislike Dillashaw, so it was a good night.


that's the general idea, I believe


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> My prediction before the fight:-
> 
> TJ and Cruz are both fairly inaccurate with their hands. TJ's boxing gets MUCH better once he gets a bit of confidence. I thought TJ takes the centre of the cage, lands a few leg kicks and body kicks to take the early rounds, then starts putting his hands on Cruz.
> 
> ...


I've only watched the first 4 rounds cos my Sky+ stopped recording (ive re-recorded and I'll watch the 5th tonight) but I scored rounds 1,2 and 3 for Cruz, although the 3rd was closer than the other 2. I scored round 4 for Dillashaw.

Seemed Bang was telling TJ what to do, but TJ was doing what TJ wanted to do. Single power shots. Cruz was making him look a bit silly at times. At one point, I think midway through the 4th roiund Goldie said something like "Both these men have thrown a lot of strikes, Cruz has landed 40% of his and TJ has landed 30% of his". I thought that stat HAD to be wrong. TJ missed so many times, I'd be amazed if his strikes thrown to strikes landed ratio was even 15%. He landed practically nothing in the first 2 rounds.

Glad Cruz got the win though, I really dislike Dillashaw and I really dislike his arrogance.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread is a mess...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> This thread is a mess...


Well, you could ask for individual threads to be opened for the different fights


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> I've only watched the first 4 rounds cos my Sky+ stopped recording (ive re-recorded and I'll watch the 5th tonight) but I scored rounds 1,2 and 3 for Cruz, although the 3rd was closer than the other 2. I scored round 4 for Dillashaw.
> 
> Seemed Bang was telling TJ what to do, but TJ was doing what TJ wanted to do. Single power shots. Cruz was making him look a bit silly at times. At one point, I think midway through the 4th roiund Goldie said something like "Both these men have thrown a lot of strikes, Cruz has landed 40% of his and TJ has landed 30% of his". I thought that stat HAD to be wrong. TJ missed so many times, I'd be amazed if his strikes thrown to strikes landed ratio was even 15%. He landed practically nothing in the first 2 rounds.
> 
> Glad Cruz got the win though, I really dislike Dillashaw and I really dislike his arrogance.


Gutted. You need to learn Killzey, always record the show after it 

Yeah that's exactly the way I had it (and the analysis). I'm surprised at a lot of people giving TJ the first and Cruz the third so easily. I thought Cruz didn't do much in the first but he was clearly controlling what TJ was doing with ease. The third had Cruz doing very little and TJ landing here and there but then right at the end Cruz came back and I thought he stole it. The 5th was like the 4th, except more damage done for TJ and more offence back from Cruz. Slightly closer than 4 but very clearly TJ's round for me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Gutted. You need to learn Killzey, always record the show after it
> 
> Yeah that's exactly the way I had it (and the analysis). I'm surprised at a lot of people giving TJ the first and Cruz the third so easily. I thought Cruz didn't do much in the first but he was clearly controlling what TJ was doing with ease. The third had Cruz doing very little and TJ landing here and there but then right at the end Cruz came back and I thought he stole it. The 5th was like the 4th, except more damage done for TJ and more offence back from Cruz. Slightly closer than 4 but very clearly TJ's round for me.


I used to always record the show after but they started getting pretty good at not running over. Obviously not good enough.

I watched the fight in it's entirety last night and I gave TJ the 5th. Cruz the fight 3-2 over all.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> I used to always record the show after but they started getting pretty good at not running over. Obviously not good enough.
> 
> I watched the fight in it's entirety last night and I gave TJ the 5th. Cruz the fight 3-2 over all.


I always still do, never trust the fkers.

Yeah thats how I had it. 3-2 to Cruz with Cruz winning two fairly close rounds, one VERY close round and Dillashaw undoubtedly winning the last 2.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought Cruz won the first 3 rounds with ease. TJ and Ludwig very bad losers. 
Cruz has been on the podcasts today destroying TJ. 

All in all, I've never seen a fighter so elusive as Cruz was in those first three rounds. Mesmeric shit. He is easily one of the all time greats in my eyes. The angles he was using to slip punches were just incredible. I can understand why his knees got screwed bouncing on those weird angles, probably impossible for someone in a heavier weight class to do


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I thought Cruz won the first 3 rounds with ease. TJ and Ludwig very bad losers.
> Cruz has been on the podcasts today destroying TJ.
> 
> All in all, I've never seen a fighter so elusive as Cruz was in those first three rounds. Mesmeric shit. He is easily one of the all time greats in my eyes. The angles he was using to slip punches were just incredible. I can understand why his knees got screwed bouncing on those weird angles, probably impossible for someone in a heavier weight class to do


So elusive while looking so ugly... it's a strange combination. His movement is undoubtedly effective but it's more like the ugly duckling than the graceful swan. 

I honestly use to be a fairly big TJ fan... I was pretty pumped for the guy when he beat Barao. However, it really seems like Ludwig and him are some grade A douche bags. 

Bummer.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> So elusive while looking so ugly... it's a strange combination.


You think? For me while it was not graceful and very unorthadox it was pure genius. It was almost some futuristic shit he was doing. I think it might appear ugly to you just because it was so unusual. The angles making him miss by an inch every time so new and cutting edge with the movement, I can't praise him enough for his skills.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> You think? For me while it was not graceful and very unorthadox it was pure genius. It was almost some futuristic shit he was doing. I think it might appear ugly to you just because it was so unusual. The angles making him miss by an inch every time so new and cutting edge with the movement, I can't praise him enough for his skills.


Ok think of it like this. Show his fight to someone who's never seen a fight before. My guess is they're going to think he looks very uncoordinated. However, that's the secret to his success. 

Obviously if he didn't move in that particular fashion, his style would not be nearly as effective.... I just think it doesn't look very fluid.

I respect it for what it is... and I shake my head in disbelieve as he's doing it... I just don't find his movement appealing in an artistic sense (yes I know he's fighting not painting) as compared to someone like AS or even McGregor.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Ok think of it like this. Show his fight to someone who's never seen a fight before. My guess is they're going to think he looks very uncoordinated. However, that's the secret to his success.
> 
> Obviously if he didn't move in that particular fashion, his style would not be nearly as effective.... I just think it doesn't look very fluid.
> 
> I respect it for what it is... and I shake my head in disbelieve as he's doing it... I just don't find his movement appealing in an artistic sense (yes I know he's fighting not painting) as compared to someone like AS or even McGregor.


I hear you. While Mcgregor and Silva would be classical music Cruz is like Avant Garde Jazz


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love me some Rothwell but ill take Barnett to get it done 1 more time.

Pride nevah die


----------

